# Swift Lifestyle 630G leak = Damp !



## nikangie (Mar 29, 2008)

During a stay at a sloping campsite, discovered a water leak within the van, a 2003 Swift Lifestyle 630G. Further investigation traced the fault to a cracked (frost damaged?)mixer tap unit connector under the kitchen sink. I dont know how long its been leaking, it didn't get picked up at the habi check in June tho. Now i'm drying out the van with heaters and going to get a dehumidifier, but my concern is that the flooring is feeling damp when I slide mu hand under the under the vinyl floor covering. Should I lift the vynil or will this dry out on its own ? To raise the vinyl flooring also entails removing the cooker, fridge, sink and furniture, all of which are fitted after the vinyl floor has been laid during construction......any advice greatly appreciated.....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Damp or wet?
Dehumidifier and heat are the obvious way to go.
My brother is a carpet restoration, flood damage expert.
His advice. as above or us a blower.

dave p


----------



## nikangie (Mar 29, 2008)

when withdrawing the fingers from under the vinyl, there is visible wet on the fingers, but not looking or feeling like like saturation, and indeed its starting to dry out. Obviously i'm concerned about how far under the vinyl the damp has crept, but I'll carry on with the heat and dehumification, but any further tips or advice from anyone will be welcome. Thanks


----------

